# Argh! Bits on Lense



## passion (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep, finally done it...
In my attempts to get an arty shot I got some water droplets and other "yuk" on the lense.
I have been told to leave it - otherwise I risk scratching the lense.
Is there nothing I can do?...
Note: Lense = Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 18-70mm ED.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

passion said:


> Yep, finally done it...
> In my attempts to get an arty shot I got some water droplets and other "yuk" on the lense.
> I have been told to leave it - otherwise I risk scratching the lense.
> Is there nothing I can do?...
> Note: Lense = Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 18-70mm ED.


Hold the lense facing down towards the floor and give it a good squirt with distilled water, allow to dry then clean as normal


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

You can use a lens cleaner if you are careful. It's a good lens you have - have you never considered a UV filter (which also offers protection from water etc) and you don't have to get so stressed if you need to clean it??? It just screws on the front....

:thumb:



passion said:


> Yep, finally done it...
> In my attempts to get an arty shot I got some water droplets and other "yuk" on the lense.
> I have been told to leave it - otherwise I risk scratching the lense.
> Is there nothing I can do?...
> Note: Lense = Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 18-70mm ED.


----------



## nzgunnie (Feb 3, 2007)

Blow, Brush, wipe....

Get a good blower brush, and try and puff away any particles. Then gently brush anay particels off that are left, finally use somelens cleaning liquid on a lens cleaning tissue (don't pour it on the lens), start from the centre of the lens and work outwards in a spiral pattern to the edge. Use the piece of tissue once only.

Also, invest in a UV filter to go on the front, they cost bugger all, and who cares if they get scratched? Better then getting the front element of your lens scratched.

I wouldn't even use my lenses without having a filter on the front.


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

I use a lenspen to clean my lenses. Soft brush on one end, and a "felt" like pad on the other. Huff on the lens before using the pad and it gets rid of all sorts of mess.
This is the model I have:
http://www.lenspen.com/?cPath=1&products_id=LP-1&tpid=146


----------



## passion (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I never thought of getting a UV filter - sensible idea.
I will try your solutions and let you know how I get on (gulp!).
Cheers.


----------



## cna1406 (Jan 3, 2007)

You can always just let me take the pics lol, I keep our camera clean lol, See ya soon, Chris (Atkins) lol


----------



## passion (Jan 29, 2007)

cna1406 said:


> You can always just let me take the pics lol, I keep our camera clean lol, See ya soon, Chris (Atkins) lol


Okay Chris, just cos you can take better pics than me:lol: 
For that I'll let you (!) clean the lense...
p.s. Your pics of the 911 GT2 look good.


----------

